# What do i need for a Full Co2 system ( help ).



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

So im adding Co2 to my 55 gallon tank, its a low lighting low tech tank atm, i plan on moving up to a 125 gallon tank once my Juv Discus grow.

Right now im just trying to grow out my java ferns, and crpyts but i also want to get my discus use to the co2 and want to learn before i use it on a larger tank.

So my question is what do i need (A List) to have a full Co2 system. Pressurized of course.

Right now im looking into geting these items PLEASE tell me if im missing any thing.

1.Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Valve, CO2 Regulator with Bubble Counter
2.A 5-10lb Co2 tank, along with tubing co2 proof.
3. Some type of diffuser or reactor... Dont no of any good ones please point me in the right way.

If there is any thing im missing please make a list for me, oh and also if these items are to weak or cheap for a 125 gallon tank please tell me.

Thanks for your time

Brandon


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

a needle valve. a solenoid valve is used to plug a ph monitor into to turn co2 on and off according to ph value. I chose a membrane diffuser simply to save having to buy a pump to run it through a reactor. + tubing for the reactor.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Where can i buy a ph monitor... i hear they are kinda costly. I have been meaning to snag one.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

dr foster and smith have a monitor for 169.99. If you want to upgrade to a better one just buy a better probe, thats all thats needed. After you get used to how much your system requires the monitor will be pointless. Some folks use a drop checker too, but ive not. A bubble counter works just fine till you get the hang of it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

try posting a WTB on the swap and shop. you might get one cheap that someone else doesnt use anymore.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Chad, ill look into this good to no i was on the right track for gear at least.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

no prob! yikesjason on here is a good source for these parts is you look through the members list. dont forget a needle valve and a soleniod valve are different and you need both with a monitor or to hook up to a timer.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Orlando at Green Leaf has everything for you and he is very helpful!
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/

He also has great reactor's and other stuff if you don't want to make your own.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

BrandonjBlair said:


> 1.Milwaukee Instruments Solenoid Valve, CO2 Regulator with Bubble Counter
> 2.A 5-10lb Co2 tank, along with tubing co2 proof.
> 3. Some type of diffuser or reactor... Dont no of any good ones please point me in the right way.
> 
> ...


Just to simplify. You don't need a ph controller. This has been proven over and over again not to be necessary. Fish and plants don't seem to care about a change in PH caused by co2 fluctations. 

Your list is basically fine. I have several Milwaukee regulators. The only think with a 125g you might want to go with an inline reactor instead of a diffuser since it's a long tank. This one is popular:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/am-73011.htm


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

just an fyi, the controller is used to control the fluctuation between day/night cycles and helps turn your co2 off for you when you dont need it. really it just saves you wasting co2 at night and has nothing to do with the fluctuation of ph from a fish or plants point of view. hes right it doesnt bother them , it just saves you $$ in the loooonnngggg run. ,,,and yes when you set up your 125, either get a reactor (recommended) of get 2 more diffusers and tee your lines off so youre running 3.


----------



## Aphotic Phoenix (Apr 5, 2010)

chad320 said:


> just an fyi, the controller is used to control the fluctuation between day/night cycles and helps turn your co2 off for you when you dont need it. really it just saves you wasting co2 at night and has nothing to do with the fluctuation of ph from a fish or plants point of view.


Except doesn't using a timer have a similar effect at the fraction of the cost? Set CO2 to turn on 2 hours before lights on, turn off an hour or two before lights off correct?


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

So more then one reactor?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

BrandonjBlair said:


> So more then one reactor?


I run 2 reactors on my 6' tank only way to get even coverage with my setup but your mileage may vary.

Craig


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aphotic Phoenix said:


> Except doesn't using a timer have a similar effect at the fraction of the cost? Set CO2 to turn on 2 hours before lights on, turn off an hour or two before lights off correct?


true, true. Im just sayin that a ph controller is the easiest way into figuring out what you need for a newb. then you can sell your controller and get a simple timer. then you can sell your bubble counter, drop checker, and leftover test kits once youve got a handle on your tanks bioload and requirements. Its kinda like drinkin beer. my buddy can drink 20 but I get drunk on 10 so ill stop there. when your tanks doing good you get a handle on it and dont need all the fancy gadgets and switchamaroos. until then it helps you feel your way through it. Especially if you want to chance crashing and nuking the whole contents of a 125. youll cry like a baby.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

chad320 said:


> true, true. Im just sayin that a ph controller is the easiest way into figuring out what you need for a newb. then you can sell your controller and get a simple timer. then you can sell your bubble counter, drop checker, and leftover test kits once youve got a handle on your tanks bioload and requirements. Its kinda like drinkin beer. my buddy can drink 20 but I get drunk on 10 so ill stop there. when your tanks doing good you get a handle on it and dont need all the fancy gadgets and switchamaroos. until then it helps you feel your way through it. Especially if you want to chance crashing and nuking the whole contents of a 125. youll cry like a baby.


Uh, sorry but this is alot of hogwash. You making it way to complicated. You simply don't need a PH controller, period and it doesn't save you money which is what you stated earlier. OP simply plug your milwaukee into a timer and have a go off and on with you lights or a little before as mentioned earlier. You can use a $10 drop checker to give you a good indication of your co2 levels during the day. At night you don't need co2 since the plants aren't using it.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Uh, sorry but this is alot of hogwash. You making it way to complicated. You simply don't need a PH controller, period and it doesn't save you money which is what you stated earlier. OP simply plug your milwaukee into a timer and have a go off and on with you lights or a little before as mentioned earlier. You can use a $10 drop checker to give you a good indication of your co2 levels during the day. At night you don't need co2 since the plants aren't using it.


true unless youre a technophobe. Youll notice that theres alot of technicalities, but if you chose you can just wing it too!


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Uh, sorry but this is alot of hogwash. You making it way to complicated. You simply don't need a PH controller, period and it doesn't save you money which is what you stated earlier. OP simply plug your milwaukee into a timer and have a go off and on with you lights or a little before as mentioned earlier. You can use a $10 drop checker to give you a good indication of your co2 levels during the day. At night you don't need co2 since the plants aren't using it.


What timer are u talkin' about link please?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

BrandonjBlair said:


> What timer are u talkin' about link please?


He's talking about a normal lamp timer. They're available for around $5 at any store.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

*Pressurized CO2*



BrandonjBlair said:


> So im adding Co2 to my 55 gallon tank, its a low lighting low tech tank atm, i plan on moving up to a 125 gallon tank once my Juv Discus grow.
> 
> Right now im just trying to grow out my java ferns, and crpyts but i also want to get my discus use to the co2 and want to learn before i use it on a larger tank.
> 
> ...


Left C started a topic here not long ago. That topic was helpful that it was continued in Tom Barrs site. 

Check this out.

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6470-Dual-Stage-Regulators


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> He's talking about a normal lamp timer. They're available for around $5 at any store.


 
Can you link me any diffusers i see ones that are green and plastic for 30 and glass ones for 40 then there are 90 dollar ones.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

This the kinda timer you talkin about?

http://www.amazon.com/Intermatic-DT620CL-Indoor-Astronomic-Digital/dp/B001KBZUMG/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_2


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This one will work just fine:
http://www.amazon.com/Intermatic-TN...ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1270787315&sr=1-5

Hold on, and I'll gather you up some diffuser options


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

no, a simple one w. one on and one off. found at walmart, home depot, etc, etc.. five bucks.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

a cheap one from aqua medic for 30 will do just fine. you can upgrade to 2 for your 55 or 3 for a 125. I still recommend a reactor for a 125. if youre going there anyway it may save you $$ to get one from the get-go.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

There are lots of good options for diffusing:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...eel-co2-diffusion-fractionating-impeller.html
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/cal-aqua-diffuser-17mm.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/diy-reactor.htm
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_reactor.htm
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/67452-diy-link-page.html

The easiest way to make a decision is first decide if you want the diffuser insider or outside of the tank. Once that is decided, do you want misting or clearer water? Also, do you mind diy?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

this is what I was talkin bout. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9907&pcatid=9907nd sewingalot has great tanks too!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

There are tons of info you can learn from here

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/72328-victor-dual-stage-regulator-pimp-club.html


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Herns, there is no reason to bring up how to build your own regulator when this guy is looking into a Milwaukee prebuilt. Building your own regulator is not always the easiest option or the most cost effective.


----------



## Aphotic Phoenix (Apr 5, 2010)

BrandonjBlair said:


> This the kinda timer you talkin about? *link removed b/c I can't post links yet*


Most digitals should be more accurate than the cheapo manual set ones (mine tends to creep up a few minutes a day, but I just reset it every couple of days), so if that is a concern go digital. Reviewers have mentioned that both plugs on that model will share the same time program, so keep in mind that you won't be able to set your lights and CO2 independently if you want to plug both into that one.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

So my list is....

1. Milliawkee reg set soleniod valve, Co2 Reg, with bubble counter

2.5Lb co2 tank

3.turbo jet co2 reactor

4. Light timer of doom thingy

5.Co2 proof tubing 15 feet.

Any thing else i need??


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

BrandonjBlair said:


> So my list is....
> 
> 1. Milliawkee reg set soleniod valve, Co2 Reg, with bubble counter
> 
> ...


If you are going to use a turbo jet, you'll need a canister filter as well. I am assuming you may not know this because I didn't when I started. 

Also, if you can afford it, I'd get a 5 pound tank instead. It'll last twice as long for a little more in change. Just make sure it'll fit in the place you are planning for it. 

Other than that, your list is perfect.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> If you are going to use a turbo jet, you'll need a canister filter as well. I am assuming you may not know this because I didn't when I started.
> 
> Also, if you can afford it, I'd get a 5 pound tank instead. It'll last twice as long for a little more in change. Just make sure it'll fit in the place you are planning for it.
> 
> Other than that, your list is perfect.


How does it work with a canister filter?? I have a eheim 2217 Pro, do i need any thing extra does it work well?? Thanks

Brandon


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oops, I was thinking of the inline reactors. If it is this one http://www.marinedepot.com/Turbo_Je...ctors_for_Aquariums-CO2-CO5111-FICORA-vi.html

You will need a powerhead or an internal filter.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Oops, I was thinking of the inline reactors. If it is this one http://www.marinedepot.com/Turbo_Je...ctors_for_Aquariums-CO2-CO5111-FICORA-vi.html
> 
> You will need a powerhead or an internal filter.


 
Yea it is, would that work? also will it work with my eheim 2217/


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

For that one, you'll need the powerhead most likely. I don't think the eheim would work at all.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The one you are looking at works like this: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_reactor.htm Actually, this is a diy on how to build it, but also gives you an idea on how it would work

If you want an inline reactor to work with your eheim, you'd need one like this: http://www.marinedepot.com/Aqua_Med...quariums-Aqua_Medic_USA-AQ7531-FICORA-vi.html

or you could make one
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rojects/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans-11.html


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> The one you are looking at works like this: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/diy_reactor.htm Actually, this is a diy on how to build it, but also gives you an idea on how it would work
> 
> If you want an inline reactor to work with your eheim, you'd need one like this: http://www.marinedepot.com/Aqua_Med...quariums-Aqua_Medic_USA-AQ7531-FICORA-vi.html
> 
> ...


Is there any that i can just use with my Co2 reg and tank??


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

A glass diffuser. But they are only good up to a certain size: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/diffuser-5000.html

I have personally used a really cheap glass diffuser (10.00) zip tied to the bottom of a power head on my 55 gallon. I am doing that now and it works fine.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> A glass diffuser. But they are only good up to a certain size: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/diffuser-5000.html
> 
> I have personally used a really cheap glass diffuser (10.00) zip tied to the bottom of a power head on my 55 gallon. I am doing that now and it works fine.


 
So i just plug the co2 tubing into the tank then into this? and have the right bpm?


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

How about this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Vet-CO2-...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1270791319&sr=8-2


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty much. Just make sure you find one for your size tank.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Pretty much. Just make sure you find one for your size tank.


 
Ya there is no info on amazon about tank size for this one... Sad.

Thanks for all your help you have been truly a life saver in the wallet.

brandon


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You're welcome. Just make sure that it'll fit your size tank. That or get a splitter for the co2 tank and place two or more on opposite sides of the tank. And remember to have good flow in your tank to help spread it about. Once you get the 125 you could always upgrade to another method.


----------



## tak13 (Jan 12, 2010)

And if you use diffuser, make sure you have good water flow from the filter so the co2 gets distribute throughout the tank.
Your set up is pretty much exactly the same as the list that I want to buy.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks, are all co2 tanks the same i no there is a diff between paintball and normal stock co2 tanks? Like connection's or something.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Paintball has a smaller connection point. There is a connector you can buy, but I am not knowledgeable enough to help you on this one.

The regular tanks like this one should work with the Milwaukee: http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2/C5.shtml

Houseofcards has a milwaukee. He could probably answer your questions about the regulator if you have any. Shoot him a pm.


----------



## Aphotic Phoenix (Apr 5, 2010)

Just a note about buying CO2 tanks...

Figure out where you are going to get it refilled locally, and check to see if they swap empties for prefilled tanks, or fill on the spot. There is no point in buying a nice shiny new tank online if they are just going to hand you a used one in exchange.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Aphotic Phoenix said:


> Just a note about buying CO2 tanks...
> 
> Figure out where you are going to get it refilled locally, and check to see if they swap empties for prefilled tanks, or fill on the spot. There is no point in buying a nice shiny new tank online if they are just going to hand you a used one in exchange.


Ill hit the yellow books and google map tomorrow.... Maybe some one can help me with some more questions.

1. Is there any videos on how to connect the Regulator, Tank, Tubing, and diffuser/ Reactor....? 
2.What is the best site overall to order most or all these products and with great pricing?? Looking to spend barly 230-250 if possiable.
3.Is there any thing i dont need that im buying?? Just trying to save any cash i can... Is there any cheaper Regulator sets im not seeing?
4.Thank you guys

Brandon.


----------



## tigerbarb420 (Aug 15, 2004)

1. Here is a great instructional video that helped me set up my very first pressurized co2 system when I was lost, just like you are, only a few months ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKd31YTURbs

2. I ordered all of my CO2 components from Green Leaf Aquariums except for my milwaukee regulator. I have ordered from them more then once and never had a problem.

3. It's not what ya don't need it's what you do need and that would be a simple little, but major thing, a check valve! And some nylon seals. 

I think the Milwaukee Regulator is one of the more affordable all in one units on the market. One thing I recommend to you is to follow the directions for fine tuning your co2 precisely. I was impatient and decided to set mine with the low pressure gauge and ended up causing my solenoid valve to fail. I now just run my co2 24 hours while making sure I have a good amount of surface agitation.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

tigerbarb420 said:


> 1. Here is a great instructional video that helped me set up my very first pressurized co2 system when I was lost, just like you are, only a few months ago.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKd31YTURbs
> 
> 2. I ordered all of my CO2 components from Green Leaf Aquariums except for my milwaukee regulator. I have ordered from them more then once and never had a problem.
> ...


Oh no a other thing i might need lol, check valve? what is it and what does it do.....? Needed?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

A check valve keeps water from flowing back into the regulator and destroying it. Many of the regulators will come with a built in check valve. If not, get one. If you need to save money, buy a cheap plastic one temporarily and look into getting a brass check valve for long term use.

You can basically get this: 
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578 3747 9935&pcatid=9935

and this

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2/C5.shtml (Just check with your local refill shops first to see if you can save money)

and be all set. Is it the top of the line co2 system? No. Will it work? Yes. And for about $200 shipped. I encourage you to look around for deals, check several sites and comparison shop.


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> A check valve keeps water from flowing back into the regulator and destroying it. Many of the regulators will come with a built in check valve. If not, get one. If you need to save money, buy a cheap plastic one temporarily and look into getting a brass check valve for long term use.
> 
> You can basically get this:
> http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578 3747 9935&pcatid=9935
> ...


Any of the things im buying now will be able to use for a high tech or higher grade co2 system? I think the diffusers and co2 tanks will last does it just come down to like ph controllers and better regulators? 

Thanks.

I think i might get alot of my stuff from GLA


----------



## tigerbarb420 (Aug 15, 2004)

I would recommend buying a good check valve right off the bat. They are cheap and the best ones only cost 10-15 dollars. May as well dish out a few extra d's and save yourself the hassle and make sure your co2 system is safe from water damage. GLA sells the clippard check valve for 13 dollars. I have read many places this is one of the best most reliable check valves you can find.

Also make sure you get some little nylon seals that fit between your co2 tank and regulator. These are only pennies per seal and they are only useable once, so I would recommend buying 5-10.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

BrandonjBlair said:


> Any of the things im buying now will be able to use for a high tech or higher grade co2 system? I think the diffusers and co2 tanks will last does it just come down to like ph controllers and better regulators?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I think i might get alot of my stuff from GLA


Let me put it this way. I have a "high tech" 55 gallon. I paid $90 for a no-named regulator, $10 or so for co2 tubing, $20 powerhead, $1.87 for a plastic check valve, $4.00 for a no-named diffuser and $50 bucks for a banged up 5 lb tank. I've never used a ph controller and have even been on the side of caution with less co2 than I should be using. My point is if you want to save money, you don't have to buy the lexus co2 system. My rusty old chevy works great.

And I can grow stuff like this just fine:


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Let me put it this way. I have a "high tech" 55 gallon. I paid $90 for a no-named regulator, $10 or so for co2 tubing, $20 powerhead, $1.87 for a plastic check valve, $4.00 for a no-named diffuser and $50 bucks for a banged up 5 lb tank. I've never used a ph controller and have even been on the side of caution with less co2 than I should be using. My point is if you want to save money, you don't have to buy the lexus co2 system. My rusty old chevy works great.
> 
> And I can grow stuff like this just fine:


Great plants, so mine is just fine to grow stuff like this if my water allows it?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectly fine. What do you mean about if your water allows it?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

@sewingalot, nice work! you can also check beer suppliers for cheap co2 parts. ebay had alot last time I looked. good luck!


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Perfectly fine. What do you mean about if your water allows it?


Just like some plants dont like my acidic ph, or so i hear.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Acidic ph is fine for most plants that I know of. A lot of people get hung up on water parameters. I am telling you this because I have been guilty of being one of these people.

If the water becomes an issue, we'll help you out with that when the time comes, I promise. My thoughts are it won't be.  

Unfortunately the internet is a mixed blessing. You get a lot of information that crosses wires and becomes useless. Other times you get great information. You'll learn what to take with a grain of salt.

You'll be growing plants better than me before you know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya i think i figured out all i need, im just looking into substrate for the new tank im useing pool filter sand atm... Gotta look into flourite but the dark colors dont mix with my discus very well.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nothing wrong with sticking with pool filter sand alot of people love to plant with it!


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea im just useing seachem excel, and trace atm and my plants are not doing so hot. Hoping a good substrate will help my new tank out. Need to start looking to lighting tools what bulbs and baslisks.... or however you spell it


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Make sure to get some Macros in the near future (Nitrogen, Phosphates and Potassium). Plants need these to flourish. Check out the EI dosing method stick in the water and fertilizers section. It is great for beginners and veterans. As for lights, read a lot of the stickies and also anything posted by Hoppy. He's a genius on lighting. My own personal experience has proven that more is not always better and usually just causes algae problems.

Keep us up to date on your progress!


----------



## BrandonjBlair (Apr 8, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Make sure to get some Macros in the near future (Nitrogen, Phosphates and Potassium). Plants need these to flourish. Check out the EI dosing method stick in the water and fertilizers section. It is great for beginners and veterans. As for lights, read a lot of the stickies and also anything posted by Hoppy. He's a genius on lighting. My own personal experience has proven that more is not always better and usually just causes algae problems.
> 
> Keep us up to date on your progress!


Yea i will doing a large amount of research before starting a new tank. 

Right now i am looking into a 90 gallon tall tank, my discus are a little crowded at the moment, but yea. Hoping i do some cool scaping with a taller tank.


----------

